# Dragonlance Chronicles Kindlized FINALLY!!



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

YES! I've been waiting and waiting for these books to get Kindlized and they're finally being released on Dec 21. They're available for pre-order now for $6.39 each. Happy Dance!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice!  Time to reread them!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Nice! Time to reread them!


Ditto!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

How awesome is that?  It is definitely time for me to revisit them. Fistandantillus, and all.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I was a huge fan of Dragonlance when I was eleven or twelve years old.  Probably the reason I became a fantasy novelist.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Holy carp!  Must let Big Brother Tim know. For now, though, I'll hang on to my complete and dogeared paperback collection of the series, the prequels, the anthologies, the sequels, and spinoffs. (well most of them, anyway. I didn't go to the Next Generation.)


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

I know I am going to sound grumpy, but I'd rather look for used copies than pay $6.39 for ebooks. I wish publishers would price backlist books at a nicer price point.


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, finally. I love Dragonlance. I remember the first time I read Dragons of Autumn Twilight. My sister had bought it for me for Christmas in 1992 when I was 12. I had no idea what was in store...so epic and the surprise in the 2nd book really had me sad for awhile.

Now, if someone in Hollywood had half a brain, and decided to remake the Dragonlance series in CG (think Shrek and Pixar graphics), I would be the first person lined up to watch it at the theater.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Sorry to show my ignorance, but I've never read these -- how would they be for an almost 11-year-old?  I think he'd absolutely love these, but I'm specifically concerned about language/sexual content -- I think he'd be fine for reading level and understanding, but I do monitor for content.  Standard fantasy violence (battles, sword fights, magic duels, etc.) is fine.  I see that several of you have mentioned that you read them when you were 11 or 12, so I'm hoping this could be another series for him on his Kindle (I can't keep him in books -- he goes through them too fast!).  

Thanks!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I've not  read  them  either.  If  I liked  Hunger Games - would  I like  these


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

PinkKindle said:


> Sorry to show my ignorance, but I've never read these -- how would they be for an almost 11-year-old? I think he'd absolutely love these, but I'm specifically concerned about language/sexual content -- I think he'd be fine for reading level and understanding, but I do monitor for content. Standard fantasy violence (battles, sword fights, magic duels, etc.) is fine. I see that several of you have mentioned that you read them when you were 11 or 12, so I'm hoping this could be another series for him on his Kindle (I can't keep him in books -- he goes through them too fast!).
> 
> Thanks!


These books are without sexual content or unsuitable language. They are top-notch fantasy novels, tastefully and very atmospherically written, rich with the fascinating Dungeons & Dragons imagery.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Yaaayyyy, thank you Luv, just pre-ordered


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Guido Henkel said:


> These books are without sexual content or unsuitable language. They are top-notch fantasy novels, tastefully and very atmospherically written, rich with the fascinating Dungeons & Dragons imagery.


Great, that's just what I wanted to know -- thanks so much!  Looks like I've found him a new series!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Shaun Farrell and I are interviewing Tracy Hickman (one of the two Dragonlance authors) tonight for the AdventuresInSciFiPublishing podcast. If you have any questions you'd like me to ask Tracy, fire away! The interview is supposed to happen around 8:30 PT/11:30 ET (it will be posted later).


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

PinkKindle said:


> Great, that's just what I wanted to know -- thanks so much!  Looks like I've found him a new series!


Yep, it was the "starter" series for many of us, including me. Just be prepared to have a young fantasy fan on your hands .


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Guido Henkel said:


> These books are without sexual content or unsuitable language. They are top-notch fantasy novels, tastefully and very atmospherically written, rich with the fascinating Dungeons & Dragons imagery.


Absolutely. I'm not happy about the price, though...but at least now when I recommend 'em to people, they're available on Kindle.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Guido Henkel said:


> These books are without sexual content or unsuitable language. They are top-notch fantasy novels, tastefully and very atmospherically written, rich with the fascinating Dungeons & Dragons imagery.


Guido - Thanks for the summary. I haven't read them myself, but I picked them up for my kids, and I'll add them to my list of things to read and share with them!


----------



## Dan McGirt (Sep 25, 2010)

Cool! I read the original Dragonlance trilogy way back when they first came out in paperback. Later loaned them to a friend and never got them back...might be fun to re-read.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow, I thought Tracy Hickman died. Or was it Margaret Weis?

While the stories themselves are virtually devoid of any objectionable sexual content, there were a few chapter sketches that I found very exciting as a young boy. The one of Silvania (Silvara?) bathing in the pond in book 3 in particular. I hope they retain these drawings, they helped to flesh out the stories a great deal.

I think I have well past a period where I could enjoy these books, but my wife could use them as a primer for the more advanced fantasy works. She likes Martin, but needs a good grounding in high fantasy and these fit the bill.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Wow, I thought Tracy Hickman died. Or was it Margaret Weis?


Both are alive and well.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Wow, I thought Tracy Hickman died. Or was it Margaret Weis?


You might be thinking of Gary Gygax.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

jason10mm said:


> they helped to flesh out the stories a great deal.


I see what you did there....


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

As soon as I befriended Margaret Weiss on Facebook, she sent me a private message and we ended up chatting about ... you guessed it ... Brett Favre. She's a cheesehead (GB Packers fan).


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Sweet.  I still have my 1st printing paperbacks circa 1985.  They cost $3.50 new then.


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> As soon as I befriended Margaret Weiss on Facebook, she sent me a private message and we ended up chatting about ... you guessed it ... Brett Favre. She's a cheesehead (GB Packers fan).


Huh? Wow, that's something I didn't know. And I'm from Wisconsin and love the Packers. I just checked Wikipedia, and apparently she lives in southern WI...did not know that, either.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> As soon as I befriended Margaret Weiss on Facebook, she sent me a private message and we ended up chatting about ... you guessed it ... Brett Favre. She's a cheesehead (GB Packers fan).


And she's truly a class act!


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

It would be interesting to here from the publisher about why they are pricing them at $6.39. That seems high for older books. There are no printing costs. There are no warehousing costs. They are getting 70%, which is higher than the cut they get from sales at bookstores. 

I suppose the answer is that they think is what they think the market will bear, but it seems shortsighted. I think they would sell a lot better if they were cheaper. Some people would get them even having read them just to have them in their e-library.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Nothing short-sighted about that. It's plain and simple business sense. The price is fair and good, well under the paperback.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel (Oct 16, 2010)

Guido Henkel said:


> Nothing short-sighted about that. It's plain and simple business sense. The price is fair and good, well under the paperback.


Mass market paperbacks are $7.99, so $6.39 for a digital copy that you can't trade in at a used bookstore or easily share with a friend isn't much of a price break -- especially when Borders sends me a 33% off coupon every week.

It would be nice to think that publishers would offer a significant discount when they bring something out in an ebook version, but I guess that's wishful thinking. I suppose I should be glad they are not $9.99.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

$6.39 is IMO certainly in the "reasonableness" range for a discount off of list paperback.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Guido Henkel said:


> Nothing short-sighted about that. It's plain and simple business sense. The price is fair and good, well under the paperback.


Agreed. it's a very fair price for an eBook, especially considering that had it come out as an eBook in 2003, it would have sold between 14.99 and 21.99.


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

Unfortunatly not available in the UK [insert rant about publishers not getting their acts together and making books available on Kindle in all regions here]


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

PinkKindle said:


> Sorry to show my ignorance, but I've never read these -- how would they be for an almost 11-year-old? I think he'd absolutely love these, but I'm specifically concerned about language/sexual content -- I think he'd be fine for reading level and understanding, but I do monitor for content. Standard fantasy violence (battles, sword fights, magic duels, etc.) is fine. I see that several of you have mentioned that you read them when you were 11 or 12, so I'm hoping this could be another series for him on his Kindle (I can't keep him in books -- he goes through them too fast!).
> 
> Thanks!


I can only tell you that I LOVED Dragonlance when I was 11. I must have re-read the entire series three times that year. And I turned out all right. Well, mostly. Kinda. I do now write my own fantasy novels. So up to you.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Asher MacDonald said:


> I know I am going to sound grumpy, but I'd rather look for used copies than pay $6.39 for ebooks. I wish publishers would price backlist books at a nicer price point.


I think $6.39 is very reasonable for a traditionally published, bestselling novel by two living authors.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Shaun Farrell and I are interviewing Tracy Hickman (one of the two Dragonlance authors) tonight for the AdventuresInSciFiPublishing podcast. If you have any questions you'd like me to ask Tracy, fire away! The interview is supposed to happen around 8:30 PT/11:30 ET (it will be posted later).


Can't believe I missed this. I was such a huge DL fan in the day, I even sent Hickman some fan mail once (and never heard back).


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> I can only tell you that I LOVED Dragonlance when I was 11. I must have re-read the entire series three times that year. And I turned out all right. Well, mostly. Kinda. I do now write my own fantasy novels. So up to you.


I second that I think I read them at about the same age they were my 1st experience of Fantasy books and I loved every second of all 3 books of the chronicals and then the 2nd series that focused on the twins Raistlin and Caramon who are still just about my favourite ever fantasy characters! I wonder if these are succesfull if they will kindalise anymore of the Dragonlance/Forgotten Realms books? I have a lot of fond memories of Dragonlance/Forgotten Realms/Ravenloft etc novels throughout my teen years. I really wish I hadn't given the old paperbacks away


----------

